# txt mit applet lesen



## hermann (11. Mrz 2004)

hallo
wie kann ich denn mit nem applet ne txt datei lesen ohne das son scheiß security fehler kommt (datei ist auf m server)
so gehts nicht:

```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.security.*;

public class lesentest extends java.applet.Applet {
    
    TextArea text;
    URL date;
    public void init() {
        setBackground(Color.white);
        setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        text = new TextArea();
        add("Center", text);
        try{
        date = new URL(getCodeBase()+"test.txt");}
        catch(MalformedURLException e){}
    }
    public void start()
    {
        String data,textfeld;
        data = String.valueOf(date);
        try
        {
            BufferedReader datei = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(new FileInputStream(data)));;
            textfeld = String.valueOf(datei);
            text.setText(textfeld);
        }
        catch(FileNotFoundException e)
        {
            text.setText("Datei nicht gefunden");
        }
        catch(IOException e)
        {
            text.setText("Lesen leider nicht möglich, wegen des Fehlers:\n" + e);
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Mrz 2004)

Applets haben im Normalfall keine Berechtigung, Dateien zu lesen, auch nicht vom Server.

Dazu musst du das Applet signieren.

Zu dem Thema müsste schon einiges im Forum stehen, such mal danach.


----------



## hermann (11. Mrz 2004)

thx


----------



## hermann (11. Mrz 2004)

da stehts irgenwie nich, wie mach ichn das jetzt.
gehts nicht auch ohne signieren :?: 
 :evil:


----------



## bygones (11. Mrz 2004)

Nein....

wenn hier nichts steht kann ich nur google empfehlen - oder vielleicht hat hier schon jemand mal signiert  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## me.toString (12. Mrz 2004)

Wo liegt denn deine Datei ? ... wenn sie im selben Verzeichnis wie das Applet (bzw. in einem Unterverzeichnis davon) sollte es keine Probleme geben diese zu lesen. Aber wie schon gesagt ... alles andere ist verboten ... weiter geht's nur mit 'ner Signatur. ... ich hab das irgenwann mal gemacht ... -> lass die Finger davon ... bringt nix als Ärger <-
Da du sicherlich kein richtiges Zertifikat zu Hause hast (kosten angeblich 'ne ganze Stange Geld) ... musst du dir ein selbst erzeugen. So weit kein Problem ... nur ist dieses Zertifikat lediglich ein Jahr gültig ... auch nicht weiter schlimm ... aber das Zertifikat muss auf dem Zielrechner in den Keystore mit aufgenommen werden. d.h. wenn du das Applet im internet laufen lassen willst -> lass es sein ... keine Sau wird dein Applet benutzen, wenn man vorher in den eigenen Sicherheitseinstellungen rumpfuschen muss ... soll das Applet nur auf deiner lokalen Maschine laufen kann man das als Alternative für die teueren Zertifikate sehen.
ABER ... wenn du das Ganze lokal laufen lassen willst, dann installier dir doch gleich 'n Tomcat und mach das Ganze mit Servlets bzw. JSP's. Klar ... man muss sich erst einarbeiten in die Technologie ... aber 1. wirst du dabei nicht dümmer und 2. hast du hinterher viel mehr Möglichkeiten als mit einem Applet. (macht sich auch gut in einem Lebenslauf, wenn man da reinschreiben kann, dass man schon mit sowas Erfahrung gesammelt hat !!)


----------

